
Sears stock plummets nearly 15% as it struggles to stay in business - nodesocket
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/03/21/sears-flags-going-concern-doubts.html
======
nodesocket
This is something very personal to me, as one of my first jobs was selling
computers in the electronics department at a local Sears in my town's shopping
mall. I remember seeing the egg shaped color iMac selling off the shelves and
thought to myself, boy Apple is really getting popular. I an now a longtime
$AAPL shareholder.

I don't think everybody realizes how big and important Sears is to the
American retail story. They are a 123 year old company (founded in 1893, in
Chicago). They pioneered the concept of magazine orders, and many people will
recall buying holiday gifts from Sears magazines.

Let's hope they can get it together, but Edward Lampert has shown no such
indication. He's run the company into the ground only fattening his own
pockets and his hedge fund.

